# Sticky  Army Lists now in Sub Forums by Race.



## Viscount Vash

Hello all you square base folks.

As you may have noticed the WHF Army lists forum has finally got itself a set of Sub Categories so you can now post your army lists by race.

We are moving all the old army lists into the right sections but as you can imagine this may take a while. Please bear with us as we work on this and post any new lists in the correct sections. ( Don't worry the ones we are moving will still be in date order so yours will still be on top.)


Also we are still deciding what to with some of the non standard army book army lists as well.

Keep you eyes open for other WHF developments on Heresy Online over the new year.


Fantasy Players Heresy Group.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/group.php?groupid=8


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Hoorah !

That will make things a lot easier. Thanks VV


----------



## Viscount Vash

Magpie_Oz said:


> Hoorah !
> 
> That will make things a lot easier. Thanks VV


Just part of a crack staff team assembled to make Fantasy as big as it should be on Heresy soo.........

And Boc, The Son of Horus and Tim/Steve :wink:


----------



## Magpie_Oz

God help us !:biggrin:


----------

